# Updated Website



## morne (Nov 30, 2002)

Check out all our recent updates on the JKD - High Performance Street Fighting & World Taiji Boxing Association Website.
Visitors can now enjoy updated High Performance Techniques, some more entries in our Calendar section, JKD article by Burton Richardson ( Martial Destiny) and a Taiji article by myself that was Published in the Combat & Healing Magazine by Master Erle Montaigue, New video/DVD releases i.e. The Best of JKD seminars vol 1,2 & 3. Check out our merchandise shop which offes Clothing, training gear, Protective gear etc. Our members can also enjoy more updates in our members only section
Enjoy!
Morné


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2002)

I see that there are several articles at the site, and also photo sequences of techniques.


----------



## morne (Dec 1, 2002)

Hi arnisador,

Thank you for visiting our site. Hope you enjoyed.

Kindest Regards
Morné


----------

